# NJ Screen Printer needed for kids apparel



## Marite (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello!

I live in Central NJ (Monmouth County) and am looking for a local screen printer who has experience with infant/toddler/kids clothing. I am about to start my clothing line and would like to compare your services/pricing with the online full service companies out there. 

Thanks!


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello,

Please contact us, we can gladly help you.


----------

